# First GP appointment



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

So I've made the first big step and booked an appointment with my GP for next thursday! Excited and a bit apprehensive about whether she will be sympathetic or not. I've noticed a few people on the threads here saying to try and get some initial tests performed at my GP's surgery to save some money. What tests should I be asking for? Thanks in advance everybody.xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good luck  

My GP was a really horrible experience and incredibly unhelpful but I don't think that's the norm at all.  Saying that though, I had a huge number of tests when they finally agreed to them.  They'll probably have a suite of standard tests that they'll do.

It sounds like not every GP surgery offers an AMH test, but I'd definitely get one done if you can as it helps to give you an idea of your egg reserve (scary but worth knowing!).  Also really useful are FSH, thyroid, progesterone and LH.  It gave us a head start for our first cycle at the clinic but then we still had more tests!

It's a weird but fascinating process, you'll know more about your health soon than you ever imagined


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks Molly99, hoping it will be a positive experience, I can choose which GP I see at my practice out of about 8 so I have chosen one who has always been lovely in the past but I'm just hoping she doesn't have some moral issues about the whole 'being single' aspect of getting pregnant! I'm not even sure how to bring it up when I go in... do I just say I want a baby but I'm single... can you help me?! Hopefully she will be fine but if not I can always book another appointment with a different GP and if that still is unsuccessful I will just ring the clinic direct and make an appointment.xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

It's nerve wracking isn't it!  I went for a doctor that I thought was lovely before & she was really horrible, she told me that I should be satisfied with step children  .  Funnily enough, it was one that I didn't previously like who was lovely!  That's the fantastic thing about having a surgery with lots of different doctors.

Hopefully you'll be lucky and your doctor will just do their job without passing on their personal beliefs, grrr.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

I would simply go with wanting to have a baby and needing fertility tests.  If your asked about a partner then I don't see a reason why you shouldn't tell them.  The fabulous single ladies on this section will be able to tell you everything you need to know xx


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes it's finding this group and the overwhelming fantastic support from everyone which has given me the confidence to start the process. Well my appointment is next thursday, so have over a week to practice my opening line, haha!xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Molly99 said:


> It sounds like not every GP surgery offers an AMH test, but I'd definitely get one done if you can as it helps to give you an idea of your egg reserve (scary but worth knowing!). Also really useful are FSH, thyroid, progesterone and LH. It gave us a head start for our first cycle at the clinic but then we still had more tests!


AMH is usually only done at fertility clinics, and don't forget that the most successful clinic in the UK ARGC don't even go by or measure AMH, they focus on the Day 1-3 FSH, LH, prolaction and oestrodial. and day 21 progesterone. Thyroid can be useful but not necessary unless you have an issue and of course your infection screen- HIV, syphillis, Hepa B and C - but a GUM clinic can do that free of charge for you if not. reubella, varicella, CMV- good luck

djjim22- there is no shame in being a single mother by choice and planning responsibility so just say that you are planning to start a family and you want a clean bill of health and some fertility tests before you embark

Molly are you single or in a relationship?


----------

